# Anabolics and calories to bulk



## BigdadyIV (Jul 21, 2014)

I am using TDEE x ac factor : 66 + (13.7x88)+(5x183)-(6.8x21)= 20438x 1.725 = 3500 calories, I add 300 calories on it for a ''cleanbulk'' but how is everything going when you are on gear? Do you need eat more or less? because your body can absorb nutrients better etc.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

You can still get fat very easily on gear if thats what you are asking.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm eating 5000


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Gear improves your nutrient partitioning, so a calorie surplus is more likely to go towards building muscle than fat.

Guys still get fat on gear though. Sometimes it's deliberate - they eat like loons to maximise growth & accept weight gain.


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Gear improves your nutrient partitioning, so a calorie surplus is more likely to go towards building muscle than fat.
> 
> Guys still get fat on gear though. Sometimes it's deliberate - they eat like loons to maximise growth & accept weight gain.


But surely you then have to go about stripping down the fat and get lean? Unless you want to be chubby haha


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

frankie1905 said:


> But surely you then have to go about stripping down the fat and get lean? Unless you want to be chubby haha


Yeah you would do.

My last cycle left me with about 5lb of lard I needed to get rid of. I used the tail end of my cycle to do this - test levels were dropping, so I wasn't going to grow anymore, but I still had more than enough test in my system to prevent any muscle loss.

I don't mind gaining a bit of padding when I'm on-cycle, because for me it's all about maximising muscle growth. I've got a fast metabolism & I'm naturally quite lean, so it comes off dead-easy, and tidying up afterwards only takes a couple of weeks.

I'm also now using the first 3 weeks of my current cycle to get a bit leaner while the compounds are building up - that way I've bought myself a bit of spare bulking capacity


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Yeah you would do.
> 
> My last cycle left me with about 5lb of lard I needed to get rid of. I used the tail end of my cycle to do this - test levels were dropping, so I wasn't going to grow anymore, but I still had more than enough test in my system to prevent any muscle loss.
> 
> ...


Top reply bro :thumb: Im the same I got a silly metabolism eating 3 solid meals and 3 shakes over the day about 4500 calories and I started to get some size after doing that for a year of solid training and eating... My first jab tomorrow Running Test E 500mg EW for 16 weeks should I up my intake food ? Was thinking it would be fine as it is?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd say if you already have a good foundation of muscle, I'd eat around maintenance and use AAS to recomp.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A lot of what happens when you go above maintenance kcals depends upon your condition at the time - two factors that will work in your favour and allow for a larger energy excess with minimal fat gain/greater lean mass gain are if you start lean, 12% b/fat or under ideally, and if you already have built a good bit of muscle.

If you start above average body fat and/or not with much muscle then you are less likely to partition the calories so well. The most important part though (IMO) is starting fairly lean and then also increasing training volume a little as kcals go up.

In general I think the above is true both off and on cycle.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

frankie1905 said:


> Top reply bro :thumb: Im the same I got a silly metabolism eating 3 solid meals and 3 shakes over the day about 4500 calories and I started to get some size after doing that for a year of solid training and eating... My first jab tomorrow Running Test E 500mg EW for 16 weeks should I up my intake food ? Was thinking it would be fine as it is?


If this is your first cycle and if you are reasonably lean, then I would take the opportunity to do some serious bulking.

Don't start pigging out straight away - the gear takes a few weeks to build up to a good concentration. Maybe add 100 cals per day each week or something.

Incidentally, I tend to make up extra cals with fat. I already have a comparatively high carb diet - but then I started out in the 80's when the 60% carb diet was the gold standard for bodybuilders. But I struggle to pile even more carbs in, so I end up adding coconut oil to my shakes & eating bags of cashews.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cronus said:


> I'd say if you already have a good foundation of muscle, I'd eat around maintenance and use AAS to recomp.


Kinda funny that even recomping on AAS, you'd likely gain more muscle than you would bulking your árse off natty, AND you'd be getting lean at the same time. Makes you laugh when people say steroids are a mug's game :lol:


----------

